# Undercover investigation: New Scam Puts Unchecked Rideshare Drivers Behind the Wheel



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.nbcbayarea.com/investig...hare-Drivers-Behind-the-Wheel--493520901.html

When your Lyft or Uber arrives, you probably double check that the driver's name and car matches the information listed on your app. But the NBC Bay Area Investigative Unit uncovered a new scheme that allows anyone to circumvent background checks and vehicle inspections and pose as a rideshare driver, leaving passengers with virtually no way to spot a phony.

NBC Bay Area went undercover and joined a network of messaging apps and chatrooms, where we found brokers hawking Uber and Lyft driver accounts. It costs between $100 and $200 a week to rent a black market account, and around $800 to buy one. Clients pay the brokers to set up the accounts, and the renters then link to their bank accounts. Any money they make driving is theirs to keep.

NBC Bay Area rented an account to learn how the process works, but didn't drive. The account history, however, showed cars giving rides to plenty of unsuspecting passengers throughout the Bay Area.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

And the beat goes on. Better get this RESOLVED before the IPO.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Kudos lol

Even better is that this story is taking place at in think both headquarters in San Francisco right under their noses lol.

I am pretty confident this is going on in miami as well.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Who saw this coming?

I did..

suprised it hasn't been reported on yet.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

They steal people's identities and unknowingly sign them up for Uber. I'm sure that the fake drivers even refer each other so they cash in on those referral fees too


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This isn't new. There have been reports of this for years.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

I heard an an Uber ad YESTERDAY in the supermarket on a local NYC radio station.

It said something about that they'll help you get a TLC license if you need it.

Really? NYC passed a cap on new licenses. No new licenses are being issued.

The scenario ITT is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The funny thing is you can change profile pics that easily lol


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hackenstein said:


> I heard an an Uber ad YESTERDAY in the supermarket on a local NYC radio station.
> 
> It said something about that they'll help you get a TLC license if you need it.
> 
> ...


The ad people probably weren't told about it.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

It will be funny when a fake driver takes a fake rider.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

404NofFound said:


> It will be funny when a fake driver takes a fake rider.


...and Uber says they deactivated the fake driver and fake rider.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Kudos lol
> 
> Even better is that this story is taking place at in think both headquarters in San Francisco right under their noses lol.
> 
> I am pretty confident this is going on in miami as well.


Also in Tampa


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.nbcbayarea.com/investig...hare-Drivers-Behind-the-Wheel--493520901.html
> 
> When your Lyft or Uber arrives, you probably double check that the driver's name and car matches the information listed on your app. But the NBC Bay Area Investigative Unit uncovered a new scheme that allows anyone to circumvent background checks and vehicle inspections and pose as a rideshare driver, leaving passengers with virtually no way to spot a phony.
> 
> ...


So how would the picture and car match with the record on file with Uber?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> pose as a rideshare driver,


You know you've hit rock bottom when you pose as a rideshare driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> They steal people's identities and unknowingly sign them up for Uber. I'm sure that the fake drivers even refer each other so they cash in on those referral fees too


Who GETS THE TAX DEDUCTIONS !?!?!?



404NofFound said:


> It will be funny when a fake driver takes a fake rider.


On a Fake Ride ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Go to Tampa airport you’ll see at 35 percent of the drivers there are bogus, Uber and Lyft have some problems with their IT employees.


----------

